# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Roller door disaster...

## FarmerToon

Maybe this should go into the "Disaster zone"  :Smilie:  
I am building a farm shed... 7.6m x 18m x 3m, partitioned, five bays, two left bays roller door, others open. I have successfully installed a roller door myself 5 years ago in my home shed (also self built, 3.6 x 7.2m, same manufacturer) and I am aware of the potential dangers with roller doors. 
Because of endless weather and footing problems, construction started last January (after shed parts have been in paddock for 2 years). 
No help around here, but I do have a tractor with numerous implements... my best friend indeed.  Well, today I decided to put the roller doors on their brackets. Lifted them in place with the fork.  Before raising I removed the outer sheets (they are for general protection) held together with strap. The doors are wrapped in clear plastic film.  Wrapped together there were some components for the door locks, decided to get them before hanging the doors, as I expected another piece of strap to keep the door from unwinding (as was the case before, as far as I remember).  But... there wasn't...  When in place on the brackets I commenced removing the remainder of the film but realised.... OH F&^%... no strap... the door can unwind anytime, causing everything to fly (including me being wrapped around the door).  I thought.... tighten the U-bolts on the brackets, that will stop bad things from happening. And I so did. Then I started to remove the remainder of the film but from the adjacent bay, as I know what could happen.  And it DID...  Suddenly... the whole door unwound with a lot of noise... all the way to the ground. Good I wasn't in the bay with the unwinding door...  My question is... having tightened the shaft onto the brackets, this should not have happened (and the shaft did not turn)... do I have a faulty door???  I don't dare to handle the other door now (it's partially unwrapped), until I know the answer. 
Other question (if not a faulty door), how to rewind the curtain onto the roller...     Toon

----------


## Handyjack

With the second door I would fit a strap to hold it rolled up until it is installed and ready to be undone.

----------


## FarmerToon

> With the second door I would fit a strap to hold it rolled up until it is installed and ready to be undone.

  Sure.  
UPDATE 
I now learned that the doors came with outdated installation instructions. I now have two different instructions from different suppliers/brands (one warning against removing the plastic wrapping and other saying to remove the wrapping but not the bylon strap 
But the doors themselves are exactly the same. They are made by a company for various other companies using different brand names.  
Recently the doors are differently wrapped, but the older instructions make specific reference to the nylon strap (on older doors) but which does not exist. That can mislead anyone especially those who have installed a door before (like myself, using the earlier instructions). 
Will call the distributer tomorrow, make them aware of the issue. 
I will now need to rewind the curtain back up, guess that can be done by turning the axle bit by bit (it's sitting on the brackets). Will discuss that also with the distributor.

----------

